# I need a new loco!



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

I just bought a case of those newqida cars from hammond toys and I'm wondering what type of loco would normally be found pulling cars like this. I don't have much knowledge of the euro stuff. My budget would be around 5-7 hundred. I've looked at sites selling piko and lgb locos but I'm not sure what would be relatively correct. My layout models nothing in particular....we just like running trains but I am looking for something that would be relatively correct. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Mike, fonthill


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

If you want a steam style locomotive, look for one of the LGB 2080 or newer 2-6-2t locomotives from the Harz narrow gauge railway. That is the engine that Newquida cloned for thier cheapo version. Or you can look for one of the common LGB Stainz 0-4-0 engines from the Austria narrow gauge railways. Either would look good pulling your cars. Mike


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

you have a sizeable budget

its your railway and you should run whatever you like 
im not sure exactly which style cars you have purchased 

the harz, if you like its blocky styling-I have one and its very nice loco, ok pulling power, better with added weight

I like the 2095/2096-austrian OBB diesel too, and it pulls well

the DB 2050 diesel, also two motor, kinda boring but a very nice running loco-these are used not only on the HB but also the Rugen (which are the two cars tyles similar to the NQ car offerings)

and
a green mallet 2080 is always a joy as well-massive

even the zillertall 0-6-2 and the French loco 0-6-0-both pull quite nicely 

at the top of your budget would be the Frank S locos-powered tender and really lovely-possibly the best prototype match in terms of actual car styles (Rugen style with flatter of the two roofs styles) and a loco which ran on the Rugen line

I have all of these and I have no reservations about any-the zillertall, imho, has rather delicate running gear in places, (the upper exhaust slide pistons), but otherwise is a fine workhorse loco-they are rather common and can be a good value-I prefer the later styles as they have 5 volt lighting and smoke -and, plastic running gear

all would/should be within your budget


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Andrew


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael... I pull my Newqida cars with an LGB 2085d..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Or an LGB 2017d would work just fine as well... Both units are powered.. 

I have 6 of these sets pulling various consists..


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys....they all look great! Now I guess my first decision is steam or diesel.....or both...one for odd days...one for even. Stan, I really like the look of the 2085d and I also like the 0-6-2. As far as the diesels go the 2095 looks interesting. Now I must seek the advice of my magic 8 ball.

P.s.....anyone run piko? I have no knowledge of their quality,

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The 2085d mallet of the South East German Railway is a joy to watch run, can handle any radius curves LGB made. I used to have one, let it go when I downsized and switch to Harz modeling. I have a late model 23802 2-6-2t with factory sound. The side rods are more prototypical over the older 2080d. It also has track skates which do help when running outside. The 2085d lacks them and can be a bit more tempermental of how clean the track is. Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I was under the impression the SEG Mallet had cars like the Barmer Mountain ones that LGB make.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/26-e...per-cars-pull-behind-lgb-2085-seg-mallet.html

Andrew


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

That is what I wondered, but never have come up with the #1 issue of LGB's Telegram magazine that featured the Zell Todnau line that the mallet ran on. I have a sound equipted Harz 2-6-2 that is a joy to run! Pretty much all of LGB's engines run well and have cars within thier program to pull. The Harz and RhB are probably the best supported with rolling stock, both freight and passenger. They have done the main HSB motive power, the 2-6-2t and 2-10-2t steamers, along with passenger and freight rolling stock. Pike does the HSB diesels. The Swiss RhB line from LGB would take a small fortune to buy all of it, thats how many different items they have done! Let us know what you get. Mike


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

Just a quick update..
I purchased a lgb 2085d just like in Stan's post on ebay. It was well within the budget and looks like it will work well on my small radius curves as well as my main line. Not sure if it's completely accurate or prototypical but it should look real good pulling the newquida cars. Now I have to learn about the quirks of the lgb mallets. I read on some posts that the motors tend to overheat...esp the front one...one site even suggested it was from smoke oil leaking into the motor case. Any advice here would be a great help. The loco was from an estate sale and it appears it has been stored for some time. I'll have to give it a complete check out before I run it.

If you have any advice on these units please let me know
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought a SEG green mallet that had been stored from new for many years and it just would not go at first. After fiddling with it on it's side and poking some wires to it's wheels I got one engine to run but not the other. finally the second engine ran but very slowly then eventually all worked as expected. I suspect the commutators in the electric motors had slight oxidization etc. from sitting for such a long time.
It may be best to test first off the track in case of a lazy motor if it has been sitting for some time.

The mallet will look the part hauling the long Newqida coaches. I believe they are called 'Reko' coaches.
Did you get the coaches with the arched roof ends or the flat roof ends?
Which color? 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the original 2085 by LGB and installed the Zimo decoder, pro smoke and the remote H&L uncoupler. 
Due to the decoder controlling the motor, this engine runs very smooth and the puffing smoke is awesome.

Hard part was converting motor blocks to 4 wire.


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Garrett,
Thanks for the advice.. I got the green and beige cars...a case of four...curved roof. I'll definitely take your advice. After I check for proper lubrication I'll run the loco on the rollers really slow and just give it a nice break in period. Perhaps a shot of electrical cleaner inside the motor first?
Cheers, mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Mike, I would just fire the old girl up and see how she does. Any overheating of the motor was probably one of the 2 having an issue and causing the other to work against it. If she runs good on the rolling road, then put her on the layout and run her good. Do make sure the backsides of the wheels stay clean, the Mallet lacks track skates and depends solely on the wheel brushes rubbing the back of the drivers to pick up power. You will love watching it run. I myself so want one. I am very tempted to put my 23802 Harz engine w/sound on fleabay. It should fetch what the Mallets sell for. Unless someone has a 2085 and wants to swap. Congrats on your new engine! Mike


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I have heard of others having issues, not the 2 which I own.

Like all things with heavy usage, parts will wear and motors too.

I would mention to keep twigs and stuff away from the drive rods, especially the older versions which have the round axel pin hole as opposed the elliptical style, as they can break if interfered with, even slightly. Had this happen with a tiny twig along the ROW. 

As always, use common sense in (over) loading the loco, as 'making her work' will likely result in 'making her have issues'.


----------

